# 1965 Ford 5000 with Selectomatic



## davidcz75 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello all .. I am basically trying to figure out if a 1965 ford 5000 Diesel tractor with a selectomatic transmission can be swapped over to a manual transmission. My Dad loves this tractor and aside from the transmision it operates great. So is this possible ?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy davidcz75,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Select-O-Speed (SOS) fanatics will protest your giving up on the SOS. But it's getting increasingly difficult to find parts for them, and the day is coming when you won't be able to find parts for an SOS. I recommend going for an 8 speed manual transmission.

Probably the easiest way to perform a swap is to find a 5000 with a blown engine and an 8 speed. Swap the back halves of the tractors, including the clutch
and go. There are plenty of 5000's in salvage, just look at the http://tractorhouse.com website in their "Dismantled Machine" section.


----------



## davidcz75 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you very much .. that is what I am going to advise my dad to do .... and doesnt sound all that difficult. I appreciate your response.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

You will need to buy from the engine back INCLUDING the flywheel and clutch to make the switch. They were absolutely bullet proof machines so they aren't as available as parts tractors as some.
Use searchtempest.com to maybe find a doner.
There is no such thing as a selectomatic from any brand.
Repeat after me:
It's a Select O Speed
It's a Select O Speed
It's a Select O Speed


----------

